# My new Schecter Omen 7 Extreme! (pics! lots!)



## MF_Kitten (May 4, 2007)

ok, so i just wrote a HUGE friggin´post about the guitar, with pics and all, but somehow, it all just disappeared, so instead of writing it all again, i´m gunna condense the info a little 

i was surprised when i first saw the guitar, because i didn´t think it would look THAT stunning... Quilted maple top (i thought it was a paintjob judging from the pic on schecter´s homepage), sorta quilted maple neck (not THAT quilted-ish, but definitely has that 3d-ish effect as the top, but more subtle... also, has lovely darker patterns on it, so it looks STUNNING)

all the maple stuff on this babe is 3d-action lovelyness 

it also came with a coil tap that i was thrilled to see, because it didn´t say so on the schecter homepage 

the backside of the guitar is beautyfull too, surprisingly... it´s basswood with the same fiinish as the maple top, and... it looks lovely! it has the same effect as flamed maple, except more subtle...

the pickups on this babe are much better than i would have thought, the sound of the guitar alltogether has got alot more balls than i would have thought, and the neck is nice and comfy (and has a lovely gloss finish)


couple things about the pics: 
the thing on the tone knob is a cardboard thingy that says ´´coil tap´´ 
the pics are taken with my cell phone camera, so you don´t see the details as well as i would have wanted...

ok, without further delay, here are the pics!




showing off the quilted maple top, and notice the pickups still have the protective plastic on them...




more detail... notice the carves and sculpts in the cutaways, and the arched top!




the headstock  only complaint on the guitar is here... the truss rod cover only has one screw, and it sorta moves around a little  although i don´t give thirteen shits, someone might 




this is the guitar in it´s entirety, basking in the sun... love those inlays!




the backside... you can´t see the 3d-ish reflection effect in the wood grain in the pic though... also, notice the stuff that´s left on the control cavity cover after you strip the protective plastic stuff off it 




yeah, that´s just how reflective this guitar is! GLOSS 

so yeah... the things that really strike me about the guitar is it´s REDNESS!  it´s REALLY red! and it´s a lovely shade of red too, nice and deep 

it´s an overall comfy guitar, and it´s got everything that i would have wanted in a seven string unless i could get a custom one 

pickups are more than decent, but i´ll be putting in a dimarzio in the bridge at some point... also, this babe has some really nice BALLS to it!

clips will come with time, trust me  for now, bask in the red glow of this beauty!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 4, 2007)

Very cool man, don't see a lot of that model on here!  Congrats on the new guitar!


----------



## Michael (May 4, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 4, 2007)

Looks cool, I've never seen a Schecterstock with the logo not on the end like that before, it looks cool


----------



## Shreddy Krueger (May 4, 2007)

WOW...gorgeous..

2 Questions..

1) Where the hell did you buy this from?

2) Is this 25 1/2 scale like the rest of the Omen series?


----------



## budda (May 4, 2007)

ok, so the finish is great!

but how does it play? thats what most people want to know about  (i am now debating a C-7 blackjack myself)


----------



## playstopause (May 4, 2007)

Freakin' nice guetar. Congrats! Love the sun pics, too.


----------



## Shawn (May 4, 2007)

That's a sexy Schecter. Congrats!


----------



## skinhead (May 5, 2007)

Gloss beauty!

Such a nice instrument, the quilted looks amazing, and it's very very gloss, congrats man!


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 5, 2007)

i had my local guitar store import it 

about how it plays, i was pleasantly surprised actually, it´s really comfortable to play, and just really fits nicely in my hand... people said that it had a thick neck, and i was a little worried, me being very sceptical about thick necks (i´m used to wizard necks), but damn, it´s not thick at all!  granted it´s not like a wizard necks, those are TINY, but it´s not huge or large at all... i find it maybe even a little more comfortable than a wizard neck at times, because wizard necks are so tiny you end up with a really cramped grip around it, and sometimes my hand hurts if i don´t hold it right... but this schecter neck is perfect 

and yeah, the stock pups are surprisingly nice... could use some more high end for the clean, but if you just use the coil tap, it sounds great...


----------



## yevetz (May 5, 2007)

Very cool man, nice guitar


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 6, 2007)

thanks  

i´ve been playing it for a while now, and man, it feels amazing! the fretboard is nice and smooth, and the notes just feel so ´´there´´ when i´m playing on it... it´s alot more articulate than my other guitars, and i feel the notes are very clear... especially when playing clean. can´t wait to load dimarzios in this baby...

it feels nice and sturdy in my hands, solid built guitar. also, transisioning from 6 to 7 string guitars was really simple, it was second nature after a couple minutes, and it´s the only guitar i play at the moment... i´m making a song where i use both 6 and 7 string guitars, but i can´t be bothered to record it yet, i don´t wanna go back to the 6 string 

it also feels alot more logical... it´s easier to make melodies and stuff on it, and it´s easier to find chords and harmonies to go with it than it ever was on 6 string guitars... it feels alot more ´´fulfilled´´ if you will.

simply amazing


----------



## Tombinator (May 7, 2007)

Is this a 25.5" scale like the other Omens? I think this is the 3rd time asked now!


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats! thats a really nice one!!


----------



## hilly_12 (May 7, 2007)

i've just bought this guitar , this one looks fukin nice man, there's one thing worrying me though, how easy is it to access the upper frets, coz to me the neck joint seems pretty awkward. (i was gunna get the c-7 hellraiser, but couldn't find anywhere that would post to the uk) thanks dude


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 7, 2007)

upper fret access isn´t that good actually, i just tried it for ya, and it´s like the neck joint is in the way, like a block... you can´t get your whole hand up there, but stretching the fingers up there isn´t a problem... but they should have thought about that yeah... it´s alot more comfy having your hand all the way up there than stretching...

it´s not a problem for me, as i rarely EVER use those frets, and i don´t really care that much about the neck joint... i´d rather have a set-neck design myself though, with a sculpted neck joint...


----------



## Ancestor (May 7, 2007)

Cool, bro. Nothing beats a Schecter.


----------



## Brett89 (May 7, 2007)

Am I right that It's not a realy maple top?


----------



## Shaman (May 7, 2007)

Congrats man! 

I have never tried one of those, but I love my Hellraiser C-7. Schecter makes awesome guitars  

Treat her gently


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 7, 2007)

no, it´s a real maple top  i thought it wasn´t real either, until they took it out of the box in the music store... i was all ´´holy hell, dude!´´

so yeah, it´s a real quilted maple top


----------



## Lethe (May 15, 2007)

Congratz on the Schecter, I have the same model myself. And, in case someone (like maybe...Tombinator?) is wondering,

IT IS A 25,5 SCALE!!

 

And while the maple top is real wood, it's most likely just veneer, which doesn't bother me at all. 

I tried an Evo7 in it and then a Blaze Custom, and discovered a funny thing:

The 7321 really needs the Evo for articulation, on the Omen you can get away with the BC. So in terms of clarity and sound, the Schecter beats the 7321, but in terms of playability and fretwork, there's no way in hell I'm selling my Ibanez.

For Cleans, I'm even happy with the stock pup.

Sanded doen the neck to an asymmetrical D-shape, now it plays really nice and fast, apart from the slightly unlevel frets, which really become noticable at very low action.

At the moment, I'm mainly playing the Omen for cleans, such a beauty with such a nice voice.

Have fun man!


----------



## wytchcrypt (May 15, 2007)

Sweet...I love the neck inlays


----------



## i_love_tazzus (May 15, 2007)

Looks sweet... 

Have you figured out on which pickup the coil tap works with?


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 15, 2007)

the coil tap works for BOTH pickups


----------



## LordOVchaoS (May 15, 2007)

A friend of mine bought one of the regular Omens as his first 7 and I think it's fucking cool! The neck profile feels a little funny since I'm used to the flat back of the UV but it's a good playing and good sounding guitar! Even the stock pickups aren't too damn bad! I'm sure the extreme is even better but he picked it up for $300 at AMS so he got a lot of guitar for the money! Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Arivergandez (May 15, 2007)

Awesome axe!


----------



## Fallen (Jun 3, 2007)

nice guitar man , Im gettin mine tomorrow  . Do you have any picture of guitars backside ?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 3, 2007)

well, i can tell you that it looks pretty much identical on the backside, color-wise... i posted two pics of the backside didn´t i? i believe the two last pictures i posted were of the backside... it´s the same color and everything, except with ordinary wood-grain instead of the quilted maple... also, i believe the neck is a figured maple neck... which is nice, has those lovely reflections in it 

just checked btw, and it seems the two last pics stopped working 

but i can tell you it looks the same, but with ordinary straight wood-grains...


----------



## skinhead (Jun 3, 2007)

Congrats, that quilted top looks amazing!


----------



## Fallen (Jun 4, 2007)

MF_Kitten said:


> well, i can tell you that it looks pretty much identical on the backside, color-wise... i posted two pics of the backside didn´t i? i believe the two last pictures i posted were of the backside... it´s the same color and everything, except with ordinary wood-grain instead of the quilted maple... also, i believe the neck is a figured maple neck... which is nice, has those lovely reflections in it
> 
> just checked btw, and it seems the two last pics stopped working
> 
> but i can tell you it looks the same, but with ordinary straight wood-grains...


so , the neck isnt in red finish ?  . dont like natural transparent finish on necks backside too much


----------



## Blexican (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice axe! I've never seen one of these before this thread.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey congrats on the axe, ive never actually seen one before but it looks the business at least.


----------



## jaymz_wylde (Jun 4, 2007)

great score man,that's a keeper


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Jun 4, 2007)

God, I love the look of that omen, schecter outdid themselves with it. If only it weren't for the cheap looking exposed magnets on those pups.


----------



## Espaul (Jun 4, 2007)

MF_Kitten said:


> i had my local guitar store import it
> 
> about how it plays, i was pleasantly surprised actually, it´s really comfortable to play, and just really fits nicely in my hand... people said that it had a thick neck, and i was a little worried, me being very sceptical about thick necks (i´m used to wizard necks), but damn, it´s not thick at all!  granted it´s not like a wizard necks, those are TINY, but it´s not huge or large at all... i find it maybe even a little more comfortable than a wizard neck at times, because wizard necks are so tiny you end up with a really cramped grip around it, and sometimes my hand hurts if i don´t hold it right... but this schecter neck is perfect
> 
> and yeah, the stock pups are surprisingly nice... could use some more high end for the clean, but if you just use the coil tap, it sounds great...




Do you know if that is the same neck sittin' on the plain Schecter C-7 FR?
I really have been spamming a lot about that guitar in the forums, cause I really fancy it and want to get me some of that action  hehe

Cheers!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 4, 2007)

absolutely no idea what the neck is compared to, but i´m guessing it´s the same... i love the neck, btw, feels terrific!

and it has a lovely Evo 7 in it now... smoookin´! i´m keeping the neck pup at the moment, fits m needs perfectly... thinking about new bridge pup for my 6 string in the future now, probably a D Activator... 

and yeah... i really want to just buy shitloads of different schecters now, and fit them with all sorts of pickups!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry this post is late (by about 7 months) but is it any good for shred/metal, cos I'm thinking of getting me one of these. 

Cheers.


----------



## Groff (Nov 27, 2007)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Sorry this post is late (by about 7 months) but is it any good for shred/metal, cos I'm thinking of getting me one of these.
> 
> Cheers.



No biggie 

Anyway, I would have to say no. I own a bolt-on schecter 7-string, and the upper fret access isn't good at all. I don't go up there often so it doesn't bother me. If you want a shecter to shred on, look into the C-7 blackjack. That one's not bolt on, and gives you great upper fret access.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 27, 2007)

i have to agree about the upper fret access, it´s a rhythm/lead machine, but not alot of soloing on the high end, even less shredding, so... yeah, look into one of the set-neck or neck-thru models...


----------



## Slayer89 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd recommend a Hellraiser or Loomis sig for shred stuff. It may just be me and few other people who I've talked to, but it seems as if the cutaway on the Hellraiser/Loomis goes a little deeper than the blackjack. To me it looks like the cutaway on the Hellraiser/Loomis goes just past the 23rd fret, where as the blackjack just makes it past the 21st. Not a big difference, but to someone who spends a lot of time up there, it may be more comfortable.

Also, my observations were made by looking at actual pictures of the guitars and the guitars themselves. On the Schecter website, it looks all about the same. So who knows? Maybe I'm just some crazy dude obsessing over imaginary details, haha.


----------



## DYin (Jan 18, 2008)

Woow.. And to imagine that I'm getting the same guitar.. I'm all thrilled!  
Congratulations on your guitar. I can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 18, 2008)

I have to say that it is a question about preference and fingersetting, I own both the omen extreme and the omen 7 and You can play the high frets without a problem if you use classical fingersetting. 
But they are still really good guitars.


----------



## Bonez333 (Sep 2, 2008)

I have the exact same guitar as you omen 7 extreme but mine is 26.5 scale (ive measured) and it seems that they moved the whole neck up to add the extra 1inch scale and from that the cutaway dosnt stop at the 22nd fret like yours it stops at the 24th fret, so no restrictions

like this but without the floyd







but the weird thing is shecters own website says 25.5 scale and the cutaway is like yours. what gives i mean did they change the guitar but not update the webpage?

not complaining  is better this way, just thought id say

awesome guitar for how much it costs by the way, ive got guitars worth 4times its value and its really not that far behind  im loving it.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 2, 2008)

i find it funny that this thread keeps getting uber-bumped 

anyways, this guitar proved to be 26,5" scale in the end, and so did Desecrated´s.

the upper fret access will be a bit better now, because of the Sherman neck heading my way. it´s got 25 frets (which, believe it or not, i´ll need ), and so i´ll be reaching the higher frets easy


----------



## powergroover (Mar 26, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> anyways, this guitar proved to be 26,5" scale in the end, and so did Desecrated´s.



did you mean that your guitar is actually 26.5 scale too ???


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 31, 2009)

powergroover said:


> did you mean that your guitar is actually 26.5 scale too ???



yup 

it was listed as 25.5" scale, and we all thought it was just that. but then i measured it, and discovered the damn thing was 26.5" scale, and when desecrated measured his, he found the same thing 

it would´ve sucked if mike had ended up making a neck fitting for a 25.5" scale guitar for it, because it´d be an inch off, and unable to intonate 

luckily he knows his shit way too well to let that happen 

the guitar is still not in my hands again after shipping it to the us, btw 

it´s on it´s way to me at the moment, so it´s cool


----------



## Poo Scran (May 28, 2009)

my only question is whats so good about the Omen 7 extreme, compared to the Omen 7? im torn between both


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 28, 2009)

now that they upgraded the omen 7 to be 26.5" scale too, there's no reason to get the "extreme" unless you want flashy looks and a coil tap 

GOD i miss this guitar!


----------



## Shinto (May 28, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> now that they upgraded the omen 7 to be 26.5" scale too, there's no reason to get the "extreme" unless you want flashy looks and a coil tap
> 
> GOD i miss this guitar!


Partial mahogany body too.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 28, 2009)

Shinto said:


> Partial mahogany body too.



whoa, i just checked the schecter site, and it does indeed say "mahogany body" for the omen 7 extreme!

does anyone know if they CHANGED it, or if it was like that already and they just updated the specs?

the specs they had up to begin with were the same specs as the regular omen 7, but those were totally wrong compared to the actual guitar, so it's actually quite possible that this guitar is mahogany...

how fucking cool is that?!

edit: just shot a mail over to schecter tech support, will post the answer if i get one.

re-edit: schecter's email system doesn't work...


----------



## 8string (Dec 16, 2009)

I asked the support dude about the mahogany a few days ago when my push-pull went tits up. he didn't answer me... I'll try to get an answer out of him, got his email addy.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 16, 2009)

trust me, i´ve emailed the support guys a whole bunch of times before, and they never seem to have the time to actually write back. oh well.


----------



## 8string (Dec 16, 2009)

oh, you're awake


----------



## missingastring (Dec 16, 2009)

I wanna see pictures with the Sherman neck.


----------



## 8string (Dec 16, 2009)

Got the email from the dude at schecter, I'm confused now, I think mine is basswood but it's a 2007....
either he's gotten in the wrong way or the website is wrong. 



> Kim,
> 
> The Omen had a mahogany body in 2007, it changed from Mahogany to Basswood in 2008. The 2009 is a basswood body also. Let me know if you have any further questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Dec 17, 2009)

enjoy it man, i love mine to death, its the best guitar ive ever owned or played for that matter, and ive played some high end guitars!!


----------



## machinehead91 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey dude, a complete suprise i got at xmas when my parents bought me this! (it was my only present haha)

i actualy love this guitar, the colour, the tone, soon i'll have a bareknuckle painkiller equiped and it'll be epic ;D


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Mar 29, 2010)

Shreddy Krueger said:


> WOW...gorgeous..
> 
> 2 Questions..
> 
> ...


 


Tombinator said:


> Is this a 25.5" scale like the other Omens? I think this is the 3rd time asked now!


 


Lethe said:


> Congratz on the Schecter, I have the same model myself. And, in case someone (like maybe...Tombinator?) is wondering,
> 
> IT IS A 25,5 SCALE!!


 
Guys, it's 26.5" for the scale length. The only 25.5" scale Schecter, is the regular Omen 7 model. I oughta know, I had an Omen Extreme 7 for several months. Also, Morten, the body is not basswood. It is mahogany. It used to be bass wood, but 2 or 3 years ago, Schecter changed it over to mahogany. 

I miss my Omen Extreme 7!  I wish I hadn't been so broke that I had to pawn it off at Music Go Round. The neck on my Squier Stagemaster 7 is a little more to my linking, but I so miss the 26.5" scale of the neck on Cherry, my old Omen Extreme 7. I saw last week, that it was still for sale at Music Go Round. Lately, I've been debating moving heaven and earth to get it back.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Mar 29, 2010)

Update: I just sent of an e-mail to Music Go Round, to see if I can buy back my Omen Extreme 7/put it on layaway tonight, after work.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 29, 2010)

ellengtrgrl said:


> Update: I just sent of an e-mail to Music Go Round, to see if I can buy back my Omen Extreme 7/put it on layaway tonight, after work.



I hope you can get it back, it's a gorgeous guitar


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Mar 29, 2010)

I hope so too. The neck's a little chunkier than my Stagemaster 7's neck, but not in a deal breaker kind of way. Besides, I have it set up to a tee, for my playing style.


----------

